# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Material fr (fast) Anfnger

## Ramses

Nachdem ich schon in anderen Foren danach gefragt habe, wurde mir diese bis dato noch unbekannte Seite empfohlen.
Also folgendes:
Ich habe vor drei Jahren den Grundschein am Gardasee gemacht, stehe also nicht ganz zum ersten mal auf dem Brett (aber fast).
Nun suche ich zum "Wiedereinstieg" Material. Was brauche ich denn alles?
Ich hoffe ihr knnt mir etwas empfehlen. Ich habe schon etwas durchgeschaut und daher mitbekommen, dass das Gewicht recht wichtig ist...daher: 80kg
Ich mache auch sonst sehr viel Sport (Snowboarden, Biken etc.).
Da ich Student bin, sollte es nicht zuuuuu Teuer sein, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich grundstzlich keinen Schrott kaufe, also: gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhltnis
LG Andi

----------


## olli1111

Hallo Andi!

Es ist wichtig, dass Du uns noch mit ein paar Informationen versorgst, ohne die man Dir nur schwer etwas empfehlen kann.
Wo fhrst Du? (Kste oder Binnensee)
Wie oft kommst Du auf's Wasser? (oder wie oft planst Du surfen zu fahren?)
Welches Material bist Du bei Deinem Kurs gefahren (Volumen, Segelgren) und wie bist Du damit zurecht gekommen?
Was hast Du whrend des Kurses gelernt? (Manver, Segeltechnik, etc.)
Hast Du Freunde/Bekannte, die mit Dir surfen werden?
Setz Dir vor allem ein Budget. Aus der falschen Motivation heraus gespart, heit doppelt zu kaufen und ist letztendlich wesentlich teurer als einmal passendes Material anzuschaffen.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Ramses

Also ich fahr an nem Binnensee im sdl. Ostallgu.
Ich denk mal ich komm im Sommer so 3 mal i.d. Woche (in den Semesterferien fter) auf Wasser.
Also des erste, was ich gelernt hab war mal des "auf Brett stehen"  :Wink:  also: Wende, Halse ham wir gemacht...mehr...hmm is halt doch schon ein wenig her
Also was fr ne Ausrstung wir hatten, da muss ich leider passen...
War irgend ne VDWS-Schule am Gardasee in Torbole.
Vom Geld her, wie gesagt,  Preis/Leistung sollte gut sein...

----------


## olli1111

Hi Andi!

Ich geh wirklich mal von Binnenseeverhltnissen aus, die normalerweise mit bigen Bedingungen und hufigem Leichtwind "glnzen". In solchen Revieren werden oft groe Lappen gefahren und an Tagen mit Hack die kleinen Zweitbretter ausgepackt.

Fr meinen Geschmack wrden sich Dir zwei Volumen-Klassen anbieten. Hier gilt es noch zu bercksichtigen, dass Du leichte Bretter kaufen kannst, die aber wenig schlagzh sind, sprich bei Deinen ersten Strzen in Reparatur gehen oder solche, die etwas mehr aushalten.
Auf Nummer-sicher: 160-180 Liter. 
Gute, fehlerverzeihende Gleiter, die auch grere Segel tragen und zuknftig auch als Leicht- Mittelwindboards einzusetzen sind. Da sie etwas trger in Manvern sind, werden sie einem sportiven Fahrer nach dem Erlernen von Trapez- und Schlaufentechnik wohl schnell langweilig werden. Hier gibt es aber auch spter die Option, ein solches Brett einzutauschen. In solch einem Fall definiert sich Preis/Leistung auch vllig anders. Selbst teuere Bretter wie z.B. ein Starboard Carve 162 sind dann gut in Preis/Leistung, weil sie einen entsprechend hohen Wiederverkaufswert haben (jederzeit auch bei ebay nachvollziehbar). Voraussetzung dafr ist natrlich, dass das Brett noch gut in Schuss ist.
Lohnend sind hier teilweise aber auch ltere Bretter, es kommt aber darauf an, gerade ein gutes gebrauchtes zu finden.
Die zweite Mglichkeit ist gleichzeitig auch die etwas anspruchsvollere, die vielen Einsteigern und Aufsteigern schon massig Frust beschert hat. Diese Mglichkeit bietet sich vor allem Leuten an, die wirklich Durchhaltevermgen besitzen, Rckschlge hinnehmen knnen oder einfach eine gute Auffassungsgabe besitzen und ber ausreichend Bewegungstalent und Zeit verfgen.
Das sind dann die Bretter um 145 Liter Volumen. Diese weisen meist bessere Manvereigenschaften auf, als die Bretter mit grerem Volumen, sie fahren sich etwas sportlicher und tragen auch etwas kleinere Segel (ca. 0.5 - 1 m kleiner). Dafr sind sie weniger kippstabil. Hier _musst_ Du dann durch und als aktiver Sportler kannst du das sicher nachvollziehen, dass sich Deine Motorik erst an die notwendigen schnelleren aber auch feineren Bewegungsablufe gewhnen musst.
So wie Du Dich beschreibst, ist fr Dich auch diese Mglichkeit eine echte Option.
Ideal wre es, wenn Du Material selber testen knntest (z.B. in einer Surfschule, einer Verleihstation, bei bekannten oder auf einem Testevent wie Renesse oder Fehmarn). So knntest Du das Volumen ermitteln, mit dem Du noch wirklich gut klarkommst. Davon kann man dann noch ein paar Liter abziehen und kommt so zu einer geeigneten Brettklasse, in der man sich dann nach einem Brett umschauen kann. In dem Fall wre natrlich auch eine Brettempfehlung einfacher, da auf diese Weise die Auswahl erheblich eingeschrnkt wird.

Bretter, die fr Anfnger/Aufsteiger in Frage kommen, gibt es wirklich viele und es ist nicht leicht ltere zu empfehlen, da diese ja nicht immer auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt verfgbar sind. Zudem gibt es wirklich eine grere Zahl davon, so dass leicht gute Bretter bei solchen Auflistungen vergessen werden knnen, was es noch schwieriger macht. Hier ist es manchmal sehr hilfreich, sich selbst ein Budget fr das Brett, bzw. fr die Gesamtausrstung festzulegen.


Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Ramses

Was hlts  du denn  zum Beispiel von dem Hifly Matrix S mit nem Rigg X-Ride 5,5?
Is das was, oder eher nicht?

andi

----------


## max2air

Hey Andi, 
generell kommt fr dich jedes Freerideboard um die 145L in Frage. Dabei solltest du aber achten, dass es nicht lter als Modell 2003 ist. 
Mit so nem Freerideboard kannst du gut heizen, die lassen sich easy halsen und die meisten Classic Moves sind auch auf jeden fall drin. Und 145L sind auf jeden Fall genug fr dich, weniger wde ich allerdings nicht empfehlen, weil du schon noch genug Volumen in Bug haben solltest damit du gemtlich die Wende ben kannst.
Dazu ein schnes Freeride Segel um die 6qm, viell. auch 7qm, kommt auf die windverhltnisse an deinem Homespot an. Damit kann dann eigentlich nix schief gehen.

Hang Loose
Mario

----------


## olli1111

Hallo Andi!

Fr Deine Zwecke, denke ich, ist das Matrix eher ungeeignet. Das Brett wird nicht richtig schnell oder frei, beschleunigt sehr zh und wre meines Erachtens fr einen sehr leichten Einsteiger geeignet. Fr einen Wiedereinsteiger oder Aufsteiger sind aber in meinen Augen andere Bretter besser geeignet - das Matrix bietet Dir nicht viel Potential fr die Zukunft und auch wenn der Preis lockt, wrdest Du doppelt bezahlen, da Du nach krzester Zeit ein sportlicheres Brett (nicht unbedingt mit weniger Volumen, sondern mit anderem Shape) in Erwgung ziehen wrdest.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Ramses

Also zuerst mal danke, dass du dich um mich "kmmerst"  :Wink: 

also nchste woche hab ich wieder mehr zeit, dann schreib ich dir mal per pm, dann knnenn wir ja skype adresse oder msn etc. austauschen!

Also zu dem brett... du sagst, der preis lockt...is fr ein brett fr nen fast anfnger oder aufsteiger 750€ (ca.) komplett so wenig?

andi

----------


## Kptn Pommes

Moin, also ich geb auch noch meinen Senf dazu. Bin selber vor drei Jahren nach einer Abstinenz von ca. 15 Jahren wieder mit dem Surfen angefangen - Fahrknnen "ambitionierter Hobbysurfer". Fahre selbst auch jeden Sommer an den Gardasee und ansonsten entweder Veluwemeer, Brouwersdam oder Baggersse. Wiege ebenfalls 80 kg.
Ich habe mit dem Matrix S angefangen. Vorteile sind:
- das Brett ist absolut unempfindlich
- sehr breit, dadurch kippstabil. Gutmtig
- das Schwert hlt das Brett ruhig, stabilisiert es und verhindert (gerade bei etwas strkerem Wind) das Anluven
- mit zunehmender Sicherheit und Fahrknnen kannst Du es auch ohne Schwert fahren
- supergute DaKine - Fuschlaufen

Die Nachteile entstehen dann, wenn Du besser wirst, bei Starkwind surfst, bei mehr Wellen surfst, denn
- das Brett ist sehr schwer
- es gibt nur wenige Positionen fr die Schlaufen
- es ist sehr, sehr schwer, das Brett ins Gleiten zu bekommen und dann auch in Gleitfahrt zu halten

Ich habe das Brett 2 Sommer gefahren, habe es damals gebraucht im Shop gekauft und habe es dann im Shop in Zahlung gegeben gegen ein Fanatic Stingray (ebenfalls gebraucht). Zwischen diesen Brettern liegen Welten, ganz klar, trotzdem bin ich schon der Meinung, dass ein Board wie das Matrix S zum Einstieg und zum erlernen der Basics besser geeignet ist als ein hochwertiges Brett. Das "bessere" Brett macht den Einstieg eher schwerer, da es unruhiger ist und schlicht und einfach mehr Fahrknnen fordert. Der Nachteil, wenn du mit nem Einsteigerbrett beginnst, ist allerdings der, dass Du nach einiger Zeit eben die Grenzen dieses Teils erreichst und Dir wieder neues Material zulegen musst. Ist ne schwere Entscheidung. Also nochmals: ich bin mit der Vorgehensweise "Matrix zum Einstieg und dann bei zunehmendem Fahrknnen Umstieg auf ein hochwertiges Board" gut zurechtgekommen unter in etwa den gleichen Voraussetzungen wie bei Dir.

Wsche Dir guten Wind und viel Spass beim Surfen

Frank

----------


## olli1111

Tach zusammen!

@Kptn Pommes:
Ich gebe Dir Recht, was Vor- und Nachteile betrifft, nur dass das nachteilige Verhalten meiner Meinung nach nicht bei Starkwind, sondern schon bei Mittelwind auftritt. Es gibt aber auch Bretter, die genauso anfngertauglich wie das Matrix sind, spter trotzdem immer noch prima zu fahren sind - ein Starboard Go 139 oder 155 wirkt hier Wunder. Ich sag es immer wieder, die Teile sind weder langsam, noch Anfngerbretter - es sind einfach ziemlich gute Freerider - nur eben breit und etwas schwerer (700-800 g zum Shark - also etwa das EVA-Deck). Trotzdem drehen sie gut (leichter fr Fahrer ber 70 Kg).

Wer nicht glaubt, dass sie schnell sind, schau sich doch bitte mal die Zahlen auf gps-speedsurfing.com an, z.B.:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date :  Saturday, August 13, 2005 
Spot :  La Franqui, France 
Board :  Starboard Go 139 Tufskin 
Sail :  Severne SSR 7.6 
Fin :  Starboard Drake Race 46 
Average speed :  56.42 kmh (58.3 57.9 56.4 55.4 54.1) 
Max. GPS (display) :  59.8 kmh 
Max. 2 sec. (software) :  61.6 kmh 
100 m run :  58.1 kmh 
250 m run :  57.4 kmh 
500 m run :  55.3 kmh 
Windspeed :  18 knots 
Windgusts :  24 knots 
Remarks :  After nice speedsurfing, the wind drops. So I want to see how fast the Go139 Tufskin could GO  :Happy:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich mchte mal einen Aufsteiger sehen, der Geschwindigkeiten von ber 40 km/h als langweilig empfindet - bzw. der sich bei ber 50 oder 60 Km/h nicht ins Hschen macht. Der GO kommt dabei auch mit kleineren oder deutlich greren Segeln zurecht und lsst sich auf normalem Flachwasser wirklich gut beherrschen.

@Andi:
"Also zu dem brett... du sagst, der preis lockt...is fr ein brett fr nen fast anfnger oder aufsteiger 750€ (ca.) komplett so wenig?"

Fr Neumaterial ist das wenig und wie ich schon sagte, wird es noch deutlich teurer, da Du frher eintauschen wirst und das wahrscheinlich nicht nur beim Brett. Ich wei ja nicht, was fr ein Segel dabei ist, aber viel kann es nicht sein (wenn es neu ist), da ein gnstiges neues und gutes Rigg zusammen locker 400-550 Euro kostet.
Dann musst Du aber noch den Wertverlust zu Deinen 750€ dazu rechnen, der sich spter beim Eintausch oder Verkauf bemerkbar machen wird, um Dir dann ein Brett zu kaufen, dass Du auch schon vorher httest haben knnen.
Dann wrde ich eher etwas gutes gebrauchtes kaufen oder von vorne herein etwas mehr investieren - z.B. neues Brett, gebrauchtes Rigg oder deutlich gnstiger, alles gebraucht.
Fr die 750€ vom Matrix hast Du (je nachdem, wie hufig Du aufs Wasser kommst und wie schnell Du lernst) eine sehr begrenzte Zeit Spa (wahrscheinlich nur, bis Du mit Trapez- und Fuschlaufenfahren beginnst), mit einem besseren und stabilen Freerider sind das dann wirklich einige Jahre. Ich hab das schon oft gesagt, wiederhole es aber immer gerne wieder: es gibt wirklich viele Leute, die schon Jahrzehnte (und gut) surfen und als Leichtwindbrett "trotzdem" einen GO fahren. Das trifft natrlich auch auf andere breite und gutmtige Freerider zu - der GO ist aber in meinen Augen zustzlich als Lernbrett bis dato unschlagbar - und fhrt spter trotzdem gut.

Die Frage ist eben nur, mchte man spter noch so ein groes Brett oder eher nicht? Ein Fahrer ab 70 Kg aufwrts, der hufig auf Binnenseeen fhrt, kann das locker mit Ja beantworten. Auch Leute, die hufig im Sommer auf heimischen Binnengewssern unterwegs sind, haben i. d. R. viel weniger Wind und brauchen daher gleitstrkere Bretter und grere Segel um hufig zu gleiten. Ist man dann nach ein zwei Jahren dann soweit, _kann_ man das Brett auch gegen einen sportlicheren Freerider eintauschen - die meisten seiner Schleuderstrze hat man dann schon absolviert und kann das neue Brett schonen. Trotzdem kann es sein, dass man solch ein Brett wie den GO auch einfach als zahmen, flotten Brisengleiter schtzenlernt und ihn einfach nur durch ein kleineres Brett mit mehr Biss (fr mehr Wind) ergnzt.
Das Problem, Andi, ist also gar nicht so offensichtlich fr einen Ein-/Aufsteiger. Zu Beginn sieht so ein Komplettpaket preislich toll aus, nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten stellt sich aber hufig schon Frust ein, weil alles nicht so doll damit funktioniert, wie man sich das vorstellt. Beim Segel ist das sehr hnlich. Zwar ist ein preiswertes Segel ne feine Sache zum Lernen, steht man aber erst mal in den Schlaufen und fhrt bei strkeren Ben, merkt man dann die Unterschiede. Ein gutes Segel ist fr den Fahrer lange neutral, das heit, der Segelzug wird direkt in Vortrieb des Brettes umgesetzt und der Fahrer kann sich auf seine Technik konzentrieren. Ein schlechtes Segel zerrt an einem (Druckpunktwanderungen, zu hoher Druckpunkt, etc.) und man ist mehr mit dem Kampf gegen das Segel beschftigt. Auch fahren hochwertige Segel in einem weiten Windbereich, whrend schlechte Tcher schon frh unkontrollierbar werden. Gerade bei greren Gren kann es so sein, dass man mit einem guten Tuch den Windbereich von 2 schlechten abdecken kann (durch den Twist des Segeltopps lsst sich bei guten Segeln die Segelflche durch Trimmen stark verkleinern und dient so auch als kleineres Segel). Das funktioniert tadellos und wenn andere dann auf ein kleineres Segel umriggen, zieht man selbst nur einmal am Vorlieksstrecker und kann weiterfahren.
Um das mal zu veranschaulichen, schau Dir bitte dieses Bild an: http://www.totalwind.net/windsurf/wp...u-slalom42.jpg

Du kannst sehen, dass das Segeltop im Achterlieksbereich bis zur 4 Latte von oben "schlabberig" wirkt (loose leech) - das bedeutet, dass das Segel hier keinen Druck aufnimmt und somit auch nicht an den Fahrer/das Brett weitergibt. Bei noch mehr Druck dreht sich das Segeltop in den Wind (twist) und nur der untere Teil des Segels sorgt fr Vortrieb. Wrde man den Vorlieksstrecker etwas fieren, wrde das Segeltop dem Winddruck nicht mehr (oder viel weniger) nachgeben und somit als zustzliche Segelflche "aktiv". Es gibt einige gute Freeridesegel, die das wirklich gut knnen - aber trotzdem viele andere, die dort versagen. Das sind dann die Segel, die unkontrollierbar und unruhig werden - und Dich im Endeffekt mehr Geld kosten, da Du Dir ein Segel mehr kaufen musst, um diesen Windbereich abzudecken.

Surfen ist prinzipiel kein billiger Sport, was Anschaffungskosten angeht. Ein fortgeschrittener Surfer braucht meist 2 Bretter und einige Segel. Mit gutem gebrauchten Material kann man aber hier sehr viel sparen und die Kosten fr das Material werden ja auch auf etliche Jahre Benutzung umgelegt. Dadurch relativiert sich das wieder.

Wie Du schon sagst, wir knnen gerne mal ber skype plaudern - ich freue mich ber jeden _glcklichen_ Surfer mehr. Solche Leute helfen spter ihrerseits gerne und bringen vielleicht auch den spirit in den Sport zurck, der mich ber Jahrzehnte so sehr am Surfen fasziniert hat.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Hangman

So wenn sich olli hier mal wieder so anstrengt, muss man ihn auch untersttzen!!!

Das Starbaord GO ist wirklich ein gutes Brett! Vorallem fr Ein und Aufsteiger!!!
Ich selber fahre ja eher kleine Bretter und tendiere auch dazu sie zu empfehlen aber gegen das GO fallen selbst mir keine Wirklich schagkrftigen Gegenargumente ein!
Ich bin es selber letzten Sommer gefahren und ich hatte mit dem Board sogar ohne Wind zum gleiten meinen Spa! Man kann auf der Insel rumturnen wie man will! Zum ben und erlernen von Manvern oder Sachen mit dem Segel ist es einfach nur spitze!
Nen Kumpel hat es sich letztes Jahr auch gekauft! Der ist jetzt auch so Einsteiger - Aufsteiger. Der entwickelt sich so jetzt vom Freerider zum Freeracer und bekommt schon ordentlich Speed mit dem Go drauf!
Der einzige Nachteil der mir einfllt ist beim Go die exterem Lange Orginal Finne! (52cm war die bei dem Board was ich gefahren bin) Das kann in flacheren Revieren echt schon sehr nervig sein und gerade als unerfahrener Surfer bevorzugt man Stehrevier.
Das Problem bei der Finne war das die nen Total komisches Powerbox system hatte! Das war lnger als das Normale so das wenn man ne Standartfinne reingesetzt hat nen ganz schnes Stck der Finne im Finnenkasten verschwunden ist. Aber vielleicht hat Starboard das ja jetzt schon bei den Neueren Brettern behoben oder auch krzere Finnen passend dazu im Angebot ( weil die gab es dazu nicht --> nicht mal auf anfrage! )

Also pustet mal alle nen bisschen wir brauchen mal wieder nen paar ordentliche Tage Wind  :Wink: 

Hang loose

----------


## olli1111

Hehe, Hangman  :Smile: 

Das "komische" System, das Starboard benutzt ist schon sehr alt und heit Deep Tuttle Box. Das werden sie nicht "beheben", weil die Deep Tuttle erheblich mehr Kraft vertrgt, als ein Powerboxsystem und Starboard es einfach als das stabilere, der auf dem Markt etablierten Systeme, betrachtet. Es gibt viele Flle, wo bei Finnen > 52 cm in Verbindung mit groen Segeln und Overpower die Powerbox den Geist aufgegeben hat. Deshalb greifen viele Firmen, nicht nur Starboard, bei Boards, die potentiell mit groen Finnen (> 5x) gefahren werden sollen, zu Tuttle Box oder eben der noch stabileren Variante der Deep Tuttle Box. In Formula Boards wirst Du ausnahmslos dieses System finden. RRD benutzt sie, Starboard in den meisten Brettern > 101 Litern, bis auf Freestyle und Waveboards, Bic in den Technos und bei den alten Blasts, Exocet setzt auch stark auf dieses Finnensystem, ebenso, wie AHD bei den Slalom- und Formulaboards. Es ist also gut verbreitet und ich habe wahrscheinlich noch einige vergessen. Es ist dabei so, das meist Tuttle in Deep Tuttle passt aber nicht umgekehrt.
Die Finnen bekommt man eigentlich berall, nur stehen sie vielfach nicht in den Onlineshops der Hndler - auf Nachfrage sind sie aber erhltlich. Ich habe alleine fr meinen Carve 5 dieser Flossen von Select und Hurricane, einschlielich einer Lessacher Chamleon frs Flache und Seegrasgebiete wie Leucate.
Das System ist also kein Nachteil, die Finnen sind in der Regel nicht teuerer (bei gleicher Qualitt), nur findet man eben nicht so hufig gebrauchte Exemplare, wie das bei Powerbox der Fall ist.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------

